# zero turn



## cimochowski (Feb 17, 2005)

hey everyone, im 15 years old and i was thinking about buying a zero turn mower. probably a 48 in deck at the most, and other then that i really have no idea. if you have any suggestions or questions let me know, because i honestly don't know what company to go with.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

check out dixie choppers they are real nice


----------



## cimochowski (Feb 17, 2005)

do you know a site i could find those?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome cimochowski Cub Cadet makes some nice residential one as does Gravely.

Cub Cadet



Gravely


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Tell us more about your needs and why your looking at zero turns...

Welcome.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *check out dixie choppers they are real nice *


Dixie Choppers are way cool, but they are among the highest priced zero turn mowers in the industry. 

I second Greg's question as to exactly what your planned uses are going to be. If you are going to be using it to cut grass commercially, don't scrimp on the machine. 

Deere makes the heaviest duty zero turn mowers in the industry with 7 gauge steel, stamped out mower decks. 

What price range are you trying to shoot for. For a combination of residential and commercial use; I like the Deere F687. Real nice machine and built with regular maintenance in mind. 

John Deere F687


<img src="http://www.deere.com/en_US/ProductCatalog/GC/media/images/series/ztr/front/F687_0078194_2col.jpg">


----------



## cimochowski (Feb 17, 2005)

im looking around the 5thousand range, because i also need a truck soon. But id like to use it for a business through high school, and in the summer while in college, and i would probably eventually give it to my dad to use around out house(which is big) but also small enough to use to mow inbetween his christmas trees which i believe are 4 and 1/2 to 5 foot rows, so id be looking around the 48 inch cut. and i have looked into the jd's which are extremely nice, but unless its a birthday present it may be out my range.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Just to give you an idea of pricing. Depends on the area.


John Deere Stand on and Zero Turn Commercial Mowers


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The Deere 757 and 777 are really good machines too but a bit pricier.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

The 717A might be worth a look at... What's your full budget for mower and "hauling vehicle(s)"? Is this a business you plan on continuing after college? Kinda spendy for a temporary job.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Nov 12, 2004)

I am the guy you want to talk too. I started mowing at 13 and make a damn good living still doing it. I run this stuff everyday, so I know what I am talking about. 

Do yourself a favor and start small but think big. I started out with a 21" and now 7 seasons later got a lot of stuff (list below isn't even 1/2 of my toys, those are just the big stuff used every day) 

I would go find yourself a nice used 48" or 52" hydro walk behind for $3000 to $3500. Get a sulky to ride on behind it. It can either have a fixed or floating deck. Floating decks allows for instant height changes. 

Used the walkbehind to make some money towards your truck. Then buy trailer and then a ZTR. You can put a walkbehind in the bed of the truck, not a ZTR. Don't make the same mistake I did and get the ZTR first, then play catch up with the rest of the equipment to haul it. Biggest mistake people make cutting grass is buying the neatest coolest machines. Not what they need for the job or what they can afford. You don't want to start off in debt. 

I am going to catch heck for this. But JD is not the way to go. eXmark, wright, hustler, ferris, bobcat, scag, encore are much better choices in that order. 

I run mostly wright equipment. They can take an unbelievable amount of punishment. I bought my first stander when I was 15. I bought a 48" bunton bullet for my first machine when I as 13.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

my friends dad has a lawn care business and he has the walk behind with suilky and really likes it.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

cimochowski,

Here's a link for some info on sulkies and standups.

http://grounds-mag.com/mag/grounds_maintenance_mower_sulkies_standing/


----------



## cimochowski (Feb 17, 2005)

the only problem is that i could get my dad to pay for a good part of it if we could use it for his christmas trees, and he would need something to sit on, and i think he wants a zt. plus he might be buying a trailor because he can't move the kubota anywhere.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

In that case, I think the front mower type ZTR is the one to go with as it makes cutting up under the trees an trimming much easier to do. You father could expense the F687 towards his christmas tree business and you could use it in yours as well.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Nov 12, 2004)

For out front Zero turns. Grasshopper is the way to go. Heavy built. Fast and a bunch of attachments. Walkers are also nice, but pricey. Woods mowing machines (just a grass hopper with different paint) are cheaper. 

A steiner is another choice. But its not zero turn. Its a small 4x4 articulating tractor. They make a special deck for Christmas tree farms. They are the baddest thing on hills. They can come to a complete stop while going down hill and then back up. But are $$$$$. 

Again I still wouldn't get a john deere for a commercial ZTR. They make great tractors and construction equipment, but otherwise there are better choices.


----------



## cimochowski (Feb 17, 2005)

i was thinnking of a simplicity or a ferris.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Nov 12, 2004)

Ferris are a good choice. Nice ride because of the suspension system but again $$$$. 


A Simplicity is not a commercial machine and will be ruined if used commercially. Trust me on that one. 


Here is one of my toys. That my mom on it. Its for sale. I lost an account and don't need it anymore.


----------

